# You Always Hurt the Ones You Love



## kbsmith (Feb 3, 2016)

The ones you shouldn't hurt at all.

You always take the sweetest rose, and then crush it til the petals fall.

You always break the kindest hearts, with a hasty word you can't recall.

And if I broke your heart last night,
I swear it's because I love you.


----------



## kbsmith (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll bump this with a link to something else (also musical) : Ghost that Whispers through Speakers : B-sides and Rarities (2016)


----------



## Shbooblie (Apr 15, 2016)

Really cool stuff man. Consider me a fan :-D . Reminds me a little of Nirvana crossed with Jozef van Wissem. Got you followed on SoundCloud


----------



## kbsmith (Apr 26, 2016)

hey thanks for the add! Jozef van wissem is a cool recommendation. I love love love love love the atmospheric feedback.

Recently posted my latest recording session on bandcamp.

_*You can do it here: *_
What do you think ??


----------



## sailorguitar (Apr 30, 2016)

I like what you've done, I have a problem with the way the song is presented though. Theme of the song is cliche.  Guitar playing is sloppy and stiff and early in the song the tempo is sped up, then slowed back down. Did you switch from using a pick to fingers later on?  The tone of the guitar gets softer and the tempo steadier later in the song. The structure of the song is nice though.  Steady - later on in the song -, in an on key chord progression that holds down a drone, without a pedal tone.   I like the break late in the song. You have something.  I tend to hear music as sound/noise more than paying attention to lyrics. Your singing stands out throughout  - as an istrument -, but it's dragged down by the stiff and uneven guitar playing early on. Introduce the piece with confidence and stay steady and carry that confidence through the song.  Sounds like you have something.  Keep working on it.


----------



## Aquilo (Jun 4, 2016)

Gorgeous voice!!


----------



## Shbooblie (Jun 8, 2016)

That voice, man- whoa! I love the atmosphere you've got going in your songs. The lyrics remind me of The Smiths a lot. You've got something great going on there, seriously well done man.


----------



## Jule (Sep 15, 2016)

I love that voice, haha. And I also like how the song is presented, unlike sailorguitar  The whole song seems to have a theme - its not perfect, and the cracks in your voice just "support" this theme. But of course you could record it again and present it in another way, this melody can be interpreted in lots of ways! ^_^ 
You just might have to tune your guitar again xD


----------

